# Removing those pesky AW 1oo anniversary decals



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

This stuffs the BOMB !!!!!!!

Just use a q-tip and apply in circles.

Check out the red/white Impala and the blue 1957 chevy in this picture, both done in minutes.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Where can the scalecoat be purchased?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I got it at the local Hobbystore, in with the model paints.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Make sure you wash the car in some warm water with a little dawn dish soap in it. If you leave any Scalecoat behind it WILL attack the paint! The railroad guys have used this stuff for years to strip paint. It is reusable, that is all you gotta do is strain all of the nasty bits out of it every now and then. I buy mine at Park Lane Hobbies - http://www.parklanehobbiesonline.com, just call and JoAnn will take care of you!!! Tell her that I sent you.
or here at Weaver Models - http://www.weavermodels.com/page11.html
it is at the bottom of the page. Walthers sells it also, along with most train shops. Hope this helps. pig


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I use it for my paint stripping needs for factory colors...Not for use on resins, will soften the body. If you do try it on a resin, just rinse and let the body sit for a few days, should/may harden back up. As always, opinions/results may vary...RM


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

does it wreck the paint if rubbed too hard or long in one spot?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

41-willys said:


> does it wreck the paint if rubbed too hard or long in one spot?


Yeah it will, the decal will come off first, but you will start to see some paint coming up eventually. Just try to stay on the decal for the most part.


----------

